# Avg. size stomach in third trimester



## rmccoy1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I am trying to fing information on the avg. size in inches or cm. for a pregnant woman in her third trimester. I can only find size charts for pants, etc. online, as well as the size of the baby--but not the exact info. on women's belly size.

Any info. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you mean by this, or what do you want to use the information for? It will vary a lot depending on how a woman is built, how much she weighed and what shape she was pre-pregnancy, what # pregnancy it is for her, whether she has single or multiple gestation...on average, a woman's fundal height (the top of her uterus, measured from the pubic bone), should approximate the weeks gestation that she's at, so a 32 week pregnant woman should have about a 32 cm. fundal height, +/- a few cm. But what that looks like from the outside may vary depending on whether she's 5' tall with short torso and long legs and weighed 98 lbs before pregnancy or she's 6'2" with a long torso and weighed 250 lbs pre-pregnancy...


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
What do you mean by this, or what do you want to use the information for? It will vary a lot depending on how a woman is built, how much she weighed and what shape she was pre-pregnancy, what # pregnancy it is for her, whether she has single or multiple gestation...on average, a woman's fundal height (the top of her uterus, measured from the pubic bone), should approximate the weeks gestation that she's at, so a 32 week pregnant woman should have about a 32 cm. fundal height, +/- a few cm. But what that looks like from the outside may vary depending on whether she's 5' tall with short torso and long legs and weighed 98 lbs before pregnancy or she's 6'2" with a long torso and weighed 250 lbs pre-pregnancy...

I'd say this about covers it. I guess it wouldn't be any different than trying to figure out what the average size is of a 32 year old woman.....it won't be easy.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I remember measuring my belly during pg just for fun. At one point, my 3 measurements were the same or close to it, so instead of being "36 24 36" I was "46, 46, 46"









I'm not sure if that was in my 8th month (and thus my "waist" measurement exceeded my bust and hip measurements at some point) or right before I gave birth.

I'd suggest doing an informal survey of currently pregnant women. Maybe try asking in the November, October, September, and August "due date clubs" and ask who's willing to dig out their tape measures and post the results.


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

i agree with the pp. it is totally different for every person. it depends on your baby and how your baby is laying in there. do you carry low or high...so many things.

i am 3 weeks from my edd and i am told that i am way too small. i mean this comes from people on the street and some people who know me and expected me to be way larger when i was 9 months pregnant. that being said, my fundal measurements are always right on for the weeks i am, so now it's 37.

if you were asking cause you want to buy clothes, the best advice i can give is stretch cotton and trying on


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup. I was measuring all but normal up to 5mo - wearing my normal clothes, even. Now, at 5w, I'm already not wearing my favorite jeans. It totally varies.


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

There probably is no average size. There are too many factors involved - pre-pregnancy size, baby size, the way the baby is carried, height, etc.


----------

